# upper back pain



## susie35 (Sep 14, 2010)

I suffer with constipation ibs but i also suffer with back pain which sometimes start at the front stomach and radiates to the back It gets really bad at work when i bend over alot I also get bloating in my upper abdomen My back gets really tight when i have a bm and it sometimes hurts my upper back My bra also get tight and i need to get it off Does does sound like ibs sympton?The pain get better if i sit alot which you can not do at work .It get worse when i walk but only when the pain has started from bending .Is this just ibs ?


----------



## Freja78 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have the same thing. Have to see a chiropractor about once a month to keep my back and stomach in order. There are nerves going back and forward between the stomach and the upper back. So when one of them is affected, the other one also tends to react. I actually went around for three years with the feeling of a big hurting knot in my stomach. Went to doc after doc, no one could explain. Then my back said good bye to me, and I went to the chiropractor. Two appointments later, the knot went away and has never been felt since.


----------



## susie35 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for reply Freja78 but i have been to chiropractor but it did nothing but made me poor that why i thought it might be something else But then again maybe it just ibs


----------



## susie35 (Sep 14, 2010)

anyone else please ?


----------



## SoxFan (Sep 1, 2013)

That sounds like acute pancreatitis which is pretty serious, make sure you see a doc. That could also be referred pain from nerves in the area. Any other symptoms? How are your BMs?


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gall bladder? Stomach spasms? You spine can radiate pain other places as well as your digestive system affects spine. Just think of our posture when we are in pain, even that causes more pain. Is there a good answer?no, but the Drs do no better sometimes. Frustrating.


----------

